# Abu Big Game 7000HSN



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Gold Abu Garcia 7000HSN Big Game Reel ($75.00 shipped or local Metro Wash. DC pick-up) with narrow spool design for braided line

Assembled in Sweden

Extreme Smoothie Drag Washers

5:3:1 high-speed gear ratio

17/210, 20/180 Mono line capacity

Weights 16.6 oz.

3 Stainless Steel Bearing

Synchronized Level wind System

Line Out Alarm

9 Out Of 10 Cosmetic Condition and 10 Mechanical Condition

Payment Accepted: Cash, Wells Fargo Money Order or Postal Money Order Only

Thanks for considering LarryB


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I will take it. PM sent.

John


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

SOLD to John pending payment.

Thanks LarryB,


----------

